# Good trails near Stuttgart?



## Carl in Germany (Sep 2, 2004)

Anyone know of any good trails near Stuttgart? The terrain is awesome down here, but I'm I'm finding are the typical bike/hike paths. Great for loggin' miles, but boring. Or, know of any shops in the area that put on group rides? Die Sprache ist mir doch kein Problem.

Thanks for any tips. Frustrating to be so near the Black Forest & no decent trails.


----------



## Gelbwurstbrot (Jul 31, 2004)

Maybe half a hour away by car from Stuttgart is a bikepark
2 DH tracks
2 Freerides
1 BikerX
1 Dual
and few dirt lines
http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/index.php


----------



## egilkison (Oct 28, 2004)

*Aldi Markt?*

Hey I know that Aldi is well known for not being consistant with their stock (changes every couple of weeks) but, I did see them selling a fat box of maps for bike riders. I mean like huge, as in massive.... Thats the reason why I didnt buy the thing, looked it over real close and it seemed to me to be well, overdone. Hey thats Germany though, they went so far as to give you a trail/route profile in elevation as in a graph-chart with heaps of other info... Don't know if they will come out with it again prob' next spring. Still kicking myself for not buying it myself... Might be some thing to keep an eye open for if you are going to be living in Germany for some time. Good Luck

P.S. Keep an eye out for the @&#! hunters, they are somehow every where and always appear right in front of me during high speed downhilling.

Writing from Herborn, Hessen just off the A45


----------

